# Photos taken by Tasty



## tastyness (Sep 11, 2012)

A place for photos so as not to end up with a grow journal that's overwhelming.

I love being able to combine two of my favorite passions.

Stay tuned for an abundance of snapshots.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 11, 2012)

My first try at this.  
I really should use my tripod.  
Practicing recognizing trichomes - after all that is pretty important and I'm a total newbie.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2012)

Great pics tasty.  Those are really triching up nicely aren't they :yay:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 11, 2012)

*THG-*
I certainly think so- but then again- what do I know. 
They look really good to me for the 1/2 way point.
I still can't really tell clear from cloudy.  I just watch and take pic's each day and figure it will become obvious at some point.
Like sexing plants - at first it seemed really hard- now I think I can spot those bad boys at 50 paces!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2012)

you need a microscope to check the trichs...I stilluse the 10 dollar hand held from Radio Shack....nice pics


----------



## Locked (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice pics of the Dankage tasty...looking, well, tasty.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Great pics Tasty... Love it when they get fuzzy.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 12, 2012)

*4u- *I do have a scope.  100X little lighted guy.
I have a nice 10X eye piece and a cool little pull out 45X lighted one as well.  
I even took these through that 45x scope.

I find though that so far, taking a good digital macro shot and blowing it up is the easiest for me to see.

*Hammy-* :yeahthat:

*SSSC*
Thanks much, glad you like them.  I find it fascinating to look at them all.  I could have posted many more pictures and bored everyone- it was hard to pick just these.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 12, 2012)

*EASY*
My pleasure and thanks for the kind words.
Always nice to see a new person hanging out at MP.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Tasty :ciao: cool pics. Just wait, the best is yet to come. Those are frosting up nicely for halfway. When it gets toward the end, they will swell up big time. Right now the little balls on the end of the trichs are not very big (which is normal) but they will swell up and then start turning milky and you will know.  I love looking at them under magnification, its like an alien wonderland


----------



## tastyness (Sep 12, 2012)

*Hushpuppy-*
I was looking at the pictures last night up on my wall- and you are right on track.  It is amazing that those little tiny bits can create so much joy in the world. 
Thanks for stopping by- glad you liked the pics.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 20, 2012)

My hand usually isn't so steady.  Got lucky here.  Amazing how there are cat hairs all over my plants and the cats are never even in that room.
Now I can see how spider mites can infect even indoors.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## HemperFi (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow. I don't see how you could improve on what you are doing. You are going to have bunches of real tasty pot. You have made it look easy, Tasty -- good job.

Peace


----------



## tcbud (Oct 1, 2012)

Yum!


----------



## Sol (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice Tasty  - Its' fun huh??


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 1, 2012)

nice pics . . . you can tell they don't have too much further to go before harvest :banana:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 1, 2012)

They look beautiful Tasty! Great shots!


----------



## tastyness (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  Glad you are enjoying them.  
Harvest started last night- many pics coming soon


----------



## tastyness (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2012)

Ripe and sticky -- enjoy!

Peace


----------



## gourmet (Oct 2, 2012)

I have to chime in on the pictures.  They are fabulous.  Nice harvest too,


----------



## tastyness (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## tastyness (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2012)

beautiful job. congrats!


----------



## tastyness (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 8, 2012)

fantastic !! :icon_smile:


----------



## tastyness (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Growdude (Oct 16, 2012)

Awsome job. :holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2012)

:stoned:

I wish we had scratch and sniff app...your photo skills are just as great as your grow skills...you wanna come and photo shoot me:hubba:..j/f...thanks for sharin

:48:


----------

